# I need a name!



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So after swearing off any more ratties I walked into a petstore that had all of their animals in deplorable conditions. I tried to educate the owner in the past so now the authorities will be called in. Anyway, I just couldn't walk out with out knowing at lesat one rat would be safe. So I took the siamese boy that was stuck in a filthy cage. I would have taken the full grown adult male in the hermit crab cage but he was soooo mean I jsut knew it would end badly with my kids. So now he needs a name and the is where you guys come in LoL I am torn between four names. (Pictures will be posted asap)


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

We need a picture if we're going to name him!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I can't get a picture of him just yet because he is extremeley camera shy but I fund a picture of a rat that could be his twin LoL.


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

He DEFFINITELY looks like a Toulouse to me!!!! Pronounces Too-loose, LOVE it, adorable


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

AH! *explodes*
I've been looking forever for a Himalayan/Siamese!
I will steal him away from you!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Of the names you've picked, I think Adonis is the best fit.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My cousin just suggested Sauce too LoL. I like toulouse as well but it really doesn't fit him.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

He's adorable!

I think Adonis suits him most!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have found a whole bunch more names I like as well now LOL. I guess I am just going to have to wait till he tells me his name since I can not choose one for him at all. He is such a love bug though. He must know that I have saved him from a horrible death and even worse remaining years.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Aw Steph! I love Siamese!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

holy crap he's gorgoeus!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks he really is a beautiful ratty LOL I can't believe they had him sitting in such a filthy cage with no attention at all. I really hate petstores!!!! I am still not sure of his name though there are just too many to choose from.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I think we have settled on Adonis!! As soon as he calmsdown and gets used to being doted on I will snap some pictures of him!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well after spending about two hours with me I have thought of yet anohter name for him LoL Tucker!! and good news on the new boy! He is already litter trained! I don't know how but he is using the litter box like a champ!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay, Tucker is a really cute name, too! And yay for him already being litter trained!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

awww he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thnks so much! He is a true sweetie too. Litter trained though he does need some trust trainging when it comes to taking food nicely LoL I am feeding him some high protien stuff because he is a little skinny right now. he got some taco's with avacado tonight and he will have pancakes for breakfast tomorrow along with some scrambled eggs. He is being spoiled rotten same as all my others. It's funny when you cook more meals for your rats than you do for yourself!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

i tthink the first name fiys him


----------

